# Texas coach Brown to step down after bowl



## Daf57 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is too bad, but may be time. Big news regardless.

Mack Brown resigns as coach of Texas Longhorns - ESPN Dallas


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 15, 2013)

Now the guessing game begins as to who will replace him.
I've already heard talk of Bill Cowher or even John Gruden.
Don't think Mike Shannahan will be too busy either next year lol.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 15, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Now the guessing game begins as to who will replace him.



Won't be Saban despite the talking sports heads trying to force him in there!



> Don't thing Mike Shannahan will be too busy either next year lol.



Probably not - no love lost between he and Snyder that's for sure!


----------

